# Change of Status - Sec 11(6) help!!!



## Scotty85 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all!

I need help desperately! 
My visa me to live and work in south africa with conditions i continue to live with my spouse and work for company xxxx

The work part on my visa restricts me from working for anyone other than the employer stipulated on my visa. To change this i need to apply for a change of status.
Not only do i need to change my employer but i also need to change my visa into my new passport because at the moment i'm having to carry around my old and new passport.

I have spoken to VFS numerous times now as i'm unable to get past their application stage on their website. Some IT glitch! :confused2:

Can anyone give me some info on whats required for a status change/ what documents are needed etc. I need to get the ball moving. The criminal records checks are a pain as i worked in bother the middle east and England for over a year so need to make sure i'm able to get all this information together in a timely manner.

Any advise, tips welcome!!!


----------



## jcbish9 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi @Scotty85,

I am in a similar situation (needing to change my employer on my otherwise valid 11(6) permit), and am getting different information from different people. Have you found the answer by any chance?

Cheers,
Julia


----------

